# Highest Yeilding Outdoor Plant ???



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 7, 2008)

What is a strain that is known for its legendary yeilds??/

 If you know a Nirvana strain, thats even better,..b/c i want to order nirvana seeds.


 List a few high yeilders if you can think of it...
 thanks 

 EH


----------



## jomchimpo (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm not sure if its supposed to be outdoor or not, but i'm pretty sure big bud is famed for its well, big buds, and spectacular yield, i dont know about what nirvana has, but if your in a pretty warm climate you can grow a tall sativa that will produce alot just because its so massive


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 8, 2008)

Satori, Kalichakra Chronic, Check some of KCBrains strains. Northernlights X Bigbud Nirvana. Look at the sative seed bank but for more yeild you get a later maturing time. If you too far north it won`t fill out.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 8, 2008)

na im south, thanks for info though...helps alot.

 ya big bud i know.....but isnt big bud basically BEASTERS ????


----------



## ljjr (Feb 8, 2008)

i've grown bigbud a few times, actually it wasn't bad, decent high,  tho not killer, it was still better than 90% of street weed i've smoked except for the occasion really good street weed one  runs into every blue moon,  here is a nirv. bigbug i have thats at 7 weeks and 3 days flowering. as for yield they varied for me i found the more sativa pheno yield well but was not quite as strong as the indica pheno i keep.  my brother had good yields with nirv. k2 and nlxbb outdoors.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah biggest yield ive ever seen was 2.7kgs of bud off a massive sativa it was hudge i got a pic somewhere if anyone wants to see it just let us know n ill hunt it down


----------



## BullyBong (Feb 9, 2008)

Of course we want to see it!


----------

